# Pics of your setup



## Sodd (May 17, 2006)

I don't know how to put a pic up. 
There are alot of reason to pick a certain type bow. The looks are the last. 
I shoot a recurve really well on 3d or targets but not as well on a live animal. Plus they tend to cause deeer to jump more because they are noisier. I think a heavy riser helps with acuracy ( acts as a stablizer). 3 pc takedowns. Travel easy too.
I think the longer the bow the better you will shoot. Less pinch less sensative to a bad release. ( we all make them sometimes ). I think The less curve in the limbs the better you will shoot under preasure. I kill alot more sense I went to this tyow bow. 
For these reasons I use a 3 pc takedown Longbow. 66". That looks like a Habu death adder. You can see their style on their site. I made mine though.
Good Luck


----------



## Sodd (May 17, 2006)

:zip: 
Sorry, I just read you read all the pros and cons. Forget all that other stuff. 
Look at the Habu website. for what mine looks like.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a few, some laminate bows and some self bows 








View attachment 215365


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

ADM 3 piece longbow......i call her sugar..


----------



## Jakes Cronje (Jun 26, 2005)

*Chek-Mate Thunderbird*


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

This is my Black Widow MAIII 62" 57#@28" and my friends PSAII 56" 48#@28".Find them to be accurate shooters and customer service is one of, if not the best.Give "them" a test drive.


----------



## Sodd (May 17, 2006)

*I hope this works*


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Hollenbeck longbow








Abbott longbow








Northern Mist Baraga


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I also have a Wes Wallace Royal longbow and a Stotler Gamegetter longbow-no pics of those yet


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I received this as a gift from a fine gentlemen here on A/T that saw my post about bringing a Take-down to Iraq to learn traditional:


----------



## Sodd (May 17, 2006)

Again


----------



## Arrowsmit (Oct 5, 2002)

My Border Black Douglas:








VicW.


----------



## denny (Nov 15, 2004)

This is a pic taken during a break on a long uphill climb this past Sept. shoot as many as you can, this is a Liberty Chief and it's my keeper hunting bow.


----------



## pseman (Nov 14, 2006)

*keep 'em coming*

Awesome bows guys!

I'm leaning toward a longbow right now. I have a recurve(PSE Sable) that I bought a few years back but I made the mistake of getting a 55# draw(too much)and was not able to shoot it very well. I'm going to drop down to 45# and am leaning toward the AIM Viper Deluxe. If I can learn to shoot it well, I may be willing to spend more $$ on a higher end bow.

More pics please!:thumbs_up


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

The Stotler is 2nd from top


----------



## Snake29 (Mar 20, 2006)

2 zebra longbows and a stillwater osage selfbow


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

A few bows set up for shooting carp. Two Chek-Mate Hunter II recurves with cocobolo risers and a bamboo-backed osage longbow.










One of my homemade recurves, "Meat Bow", with it's first kill; a two-tone gray squirrel. In two seasons it's accounted for 1 ground squirrel, 2 gray squirrels, 3 ruffed grouse, 6 spruce grouse, 6 whitetail deer, 1 wild boar and 1 bull moose. I think it's a keeper. 

The riser's made out of bubinga and santos rosewood with maple and purpleheart accent stripes. The limbs are stained actionboo under clear glass.










A little something I threw together for chasing bushytails around the hardwoods. Bacote and bubinga riser with actionboo limbs.










And of course, I needed something to scare the carp with. Cocobolo and bubinga riser with actionboo limbs.










This is my great uncle's Root Brush-Mater and a large but very ugly mirror carp I shot a few years ago. 










This is the first homemade bow I harvested game with; a whitetail rawhide-backed hickory longbow. Overbuilt, poorly-tillered and had enough handshock to keep your dentist busy for a lok time. Got the job done on this small doe though. 










Not a good photo, but here's a Black Widow SAIII I used to own, and a yew longbow I made a few years ago. The bow rack was made for my grandfather by his brother back in the 50's. 










A better look at the grip on the yew longbow.


----------



## Best User Name (Dec 16, 2006)

*Not set up yet*

I can't call it a setup because it isn't set up yet. I am still experimenting and learning. This is a Martin Howatt I bought used from my neighbor. I noticed that tpoof has one that looks exactly like this at the bottom of his first photo. It has a reflex design. The only thing I have set up so far was to remove the rest and put padding (sticky back velcro) on the shelf. Much better, for me anyway.

I can't tell you how good it is because it is the only traditional bow I have shot more than once. I can just tell you I am hitting the target consistently from ten yards (big deal, I know) and I love shooting it.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Guys,,,

Everyone sure has some nice lookin sticks!

Some of those bows almost look too nice to be taken into the woods! :wink: 

J. W. I think "meat bow" is an appropriate name! lol sounds like you can let it go hunting all by itself! lol :thumbs_up very nice gear there!!! impressive  

B. U. N. Yes, very observant!  Its a 50lber, had it since they just came out, still a nice shootin bow and use it from time to time. I just have some leather on the shelf and riser on that bow. 

Its nice to see everyones bows, I know you guys get attached to them just as I!
There's just something about a traditional bow that pulls from deep within!:cocktail: :archery:


----------



## Best User Name (Dec 16, 2006)

tpoof said:


> Everyone sure has some nice lookin sticks!
> 
> Its nice to see everyones bows, I know you guys get attached to them just as I!
> There's just something about a traditional bow that pulls from deep within!:cocktail: :archery:


I agree. Good post, pseman. I have enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

This is my "go to" set up for bowhunting.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

On the left is the Martin Vision that I own; I'm primarily a recurve shooter, but I have no pics of them right now


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Another Vision pic. I don't know why I like this one...I'm weird


----------



## Sodd (May 17, 2006)

Just fiished.
Bad pic, but I finally figured out how to put it on here. Whooppeee


----------



## Tony Phillips (May 10, 2006)

Here is my Saluki Scythian:


----------



## Tony Phillips (May 10, 2006)

Here are my T/D longbows. A Fedora Xtreme and a Ancient Spirit Sequoia.


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's my favorite. Acadian woods Treestick, hybrid longbow. Curly maple limbs, bacote and bubinga riser with all Tims nice little overlays and artistic touches. The picture doesn't do it justice.
And here's a few of my recurves.


----------



## Best User Name (Dec 16, 2006)

Soumi said:


> Here's my favorite. Acadian woods Treestick, hybrid longbow. The picture doesn't do it justice. And here's a few of my recurves.


So, you own all those recurves but the longbow is your favorite? Fill us in on why.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

All I have so far not even shootable yet  hopefully my collection will improve


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Best User Name said:


> So, you own all those recurves but the longbow is your favorite? Fill us in on why.


It shoots incredibly well. It has reflex/deflex longbow limbs on a recurve riser that is cut past center. It draws very smooth, is plenty fast, has no shock at all and I just seem to be able to hit with it better than any other bow. It's just one of those bows that fits just right. When I got it, I didn't quite like the feel of the grip, so I took the leather off and filed and sanded until it fit my hand perfect. Now it's like an extension of myself. And it's so darn beautiful I can't go to a shoot without someone stopping me to take a look at it.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have 4 production recurves and 2 production longbows but you guys put my bows to shame...wow!!


----------



## BRONZ (May 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Keep'm coming! Those are some nice look'n arrow-flingers!!


----------



## NW13 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Acadian woods treestick "Awsome"*

Thanks Tim, for a bow that shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## pseman (Nov 14, 2006)

*Sweeeet bows!!*

There are some really nice bows on here(NW's may be my favorite yet) so keep 'em coming!


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*very nice...*

I see this type of thead a lot on the archerytalk forums and it's nice to see the traditional set-ups. Love all the exotic woods. Bocote and Bubinga are my favorite. Purpleheart accents are very nice. 

Very nice.

Josh


----------



## Wheelie_Pete (Jun 5, 2006)

My TD recuve I made. Enjoying some bunny/coyote hunting in Bend, OR.


----------



## pseman (Nov 14, 2006)

*Wheelie Pete*

I thought I recognized your work from your buildalong thread. It's nice to see the man behind those awsome bows. Your thread has opened my eyes as to why custom made bows cost so darn much! I also would love to build my own bow but I lack the time, equipment, and most of all the expertise to do so. Maybe one day I'll give it a try.

Awesome looking bow!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Best User Name (Dec 16, 2006)

These photos are great! Good idea for a post. Any more?


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

Wheelie_Pete said:


> My TD recurve I made. Enjoying some bunny/coyote hunting in Bend, OR.


it is a gorgeous bow, but don't take this wrong i think it has to much gloss on it for a hunting, just looking at the pictures, the reflection from the light shinning back would, you would think scare the game.

make me one but easy on the gloss, not so shinny


----------



## RodB (Nov 23, 2006)

*Mike Palmer double carbon take down recurve*










60", medium handle, riser of Mordello and Osage, limbs Osage laminations, 53lbs @ 28". Delta bow quiver holds 4 arrows.

RB


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

I can say I finally have a set up. 

Presenting my first bow. I had to make it but I think it turned out good.

Kindn gave me the itch for traditional archery


----------

